# Motherease cotton terry vs organic durability-any use both? I need to choose soon& i am torn.



## here we are (Sep 17, 2012)

It sounds like Motherease cotton terry is the only one which lasts thru multiple children, holding its shape due to polyester net inside.
But i worry about its breathability.

I'm putting this thread on hold for now. I was going to wait until I had more time but I want to get it rolling..


----------



## here we are (Sep 17, 2012)

I just don't know what to do. I just want to know if the polyester in the cotton terry motherease going to breathe, because I personally strongly dislike polyester. I wish I could find somebody that feel the way I do about breathable fabrics yet found this diaper not to be a problem. if I had more money I would just get the organic cotton motherease &replace them they wore out. I am so worried they wont last & what i find searching about them is that its true due to the nature of a fitted cotton. This is so hard.


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

Ive seen that ME has added some diapers since I bought mine, but I don't see the poly net?

The poly in the MEOS terry was never on my radar. Feels like a regular terry towel.

I highly suggest to get the sample diaper/cover from ME and 1dz prefolds, handful of other diapers and 2-3 other covers.
Add in a small pack of disposible and you should know in about 2 weeks what you need to change.

When are you due?


----------



## Monkey pants (Sep 5, 2010)

My MEOS all look and feel like a soft terry towel. Not sure about the 'net'. I figured there was just a touch of poly woven into the cotton. No biggie. Very breathable. I have every style. Colors, organic, bamboo. I use with a folded flat and wool cover for nighttime diapering for my 2 yo.
I did win one Wizard AIO diaper. It has a stay dry fabric (poly) and dries really fast. Nice AIO.


----------



## Monkey pants (Sep 5, 2010)

All the MEOS LAST!! Don't stress. Just get 2-3 some covers and prefolds etc. it's really easy once you get started.


----------



## here we are (Sep 17, 2012)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chel*
> 
> Ive seen that ME has added some diapers since I bought mine, but I don't see the poly net?
> 
> ...


Due in a month...& i am totally losing it over this polyester net . When you say it was never on your radar, can i ask if you have polyester in other parts of your life. See, polyester is like my worst enemy. I REALLY dont like it. Especially the thought of it in my underwear , or in this case, my babys. I have herpes







, but even if i didnt, i need breathability down there or i feel stuffy, stucky, just yuck. All my clothes are cotton, ect. So, i am trying to convince myself HOW can this net in the diapers be ok? Its getting the better of me. And, it took me years to get pregnant and save $, so its as if I am thinking of making this diaper last, thinking the only way is the polyester net that might not be an issue. But a part of me just knows better, since my polyester/synthetic radar is super sensitive....i could just go on&on


----------



## here we are (Sep 17, 2012)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Monkey pants*
> 
> My MEOS all look and feel like a soft terry towel. Not sure about the 'net'. I figured there was just a touch of poly woven into the cotton. No biggie. Very breathable. I have every style. Colors, organic, bamboo. I use with a folded flat and wool cover for nighttime diapering for my 2 yo.
> I did win one Wizard AIO diaper. It has a stay dry fabric (poly) and dries really fast. Nice AIO.


Can u tell me about the differences between your organic &cotton terry ones-details! What do you notice about the two? how long have you had both of them & how long have they been in use,exactly? I read so much about the organic just not wearing the same way, which seems like it makes sense, its just not what i want, but maybe it will still be ok. at this point I plan to go with their Sandys b/c i hope that will make the wear less on the fabric being multi sized but maybe less wear still isnt good enough. I wish i could really see what an organic looks like over time compared to the cotton terry. The poly net is in the middle & the cotton is looped thru it. I dug up.old threads & one woman said she had one that was so old and threadbare all that was left was the net







. if I had been a member on that diaper swappers at the moment, I would have asked her to send it to me if she st ill had it so i could see it. I am too crazy about it. Then another person said theirs got shorter in the rise and wider, so i try to imagine what these issues could cause-like all cotton undies getting loosened up over time vs the ones with 5%spandex that i use. Then i try to factor in things cant know, like the effect of line drying. if I line dry overnight & fluff in the morning, maybe that would mean I would need more diapers, but maybe it will make a really big difference on the wear. I just want to know what to do. I need a crystal ball.


----------



## here we are (Sep 17, 2012)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Monkey pants*
> 
> All the MEOS LAST!! Don't stress. Just get 2-3 some covers and prefolds etc. it's really easy once you get started.


How do u know they all last?! I am sooo obsessed with this. Monkey pants, tell me !


----------



## Monkey pants (Sep 5, 2010)

Because I've been using them for over TWO years!! And some were used to begin with!!! They last. They will last through multiple children. I even use a dab of bleach from time to time.


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

I cant imagine what happen to that diaper, but that is not normal or typical.
They really feel just like terry towels. When you say net, I think of swim diapers with a mesh liner, and that is so not what they are.

Depending on your climate, diapers probably won't dry overnight. On low humidity days prefolds can dry in 2-3 hrs in the sun. In winter you can put a drying rack over/near a heat source.

Another thing to consider, if you don't plain on having more kids, most any type will last through one kid.

AIO wear out the fastest and start to wick/leak. Mostly due to not being able to delicately wash the waterproof cover.
I always machine washed but air dried my ME covers. They looked brand new after I was done. I bought some used that we're machined dried and it showed much more wear.


----------



## Monkey pants (Sep 5, 2010)

I missed the post about why you dislike poly so much. So if you are really concerned about it get prefolds and some flats. They are great, last, cheap and always work. Flats dry super fast and you can get them really really clean. There are bunches of folds thAt contain bf poo. Look up the jelly roll on you tube. That one saved my sanity when Max was tiny before we started solids. I hate polyester as well. Can't stAnd wearing it on my privates either. I do have fuzzibuns and Bumgenious 4.0 (which still smell like plastic) I've had them
Since April. It's kinda weird. All my mother ease one size look just great. The colored ones are a bit faded but work just the same. If the poly net is inside the diaper then it's not touching baby so not a huge problem. I always thought it was just woven into the fabric. They seem very breathable. I always use them at night with the booster and a flat sometimes wool cover or a pul cover. My wool cover keeps getting really funky from toddler pee I guess. But if polyester is really stressing you out don't do it. Just go with flats and or prefolds. Maybe get one MEOS just to try out?


----------



## MamaChel (Mar 28, 2003)

I used the MEOS through 3 kids and then passed them on to another family. We never had any issues with them and they were considered the "workhorse" of our (very limited) diaper stash. I haven't decided what we're using on the new baby yet, but I still have a little time for that. We generally use prefolds and covers for the NB period. I found we get a better fit that way.


----------



## here we are (Sep 17, 2012)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Monkey pants*
> 
> I missed the post about why you dislike poly so much. So if you are really concerned about it get prefolds and some flats. They are great, last, cheap and always work. Flats dry super fast and you can get them really really clean. There are bunches of folds thAt contain bf poo. Look up the jelly roll on you tube. That one saved my sanity when Max was tiny before we started solids. I hate polyester as well. Can't stAnd wearing it on my privates either. I do have fuzzibuns and Bumgenious 4.0 (which still smell like plastic) I've had them
> Since April. It's kinda weird. All my mother ease one size look just great. The colored ones are a bit faded but work just the same. If the poly net is inside the diaper then it's not touching baby so not a huge problem. I always thought it was just woven into the fabric. They seem very breathable. I always use them at night with the booster and a flat sometimes wool cover or a pul cover. My wool cover keeps getting really funky from toddler pee I guess. But if polyester is really stressing you out don't do it. Just go with flats and or prefolds. Maybe get one MEOS just to try out?


You see absolutely no difference in wear from the organic vs regular cotton terry, none at all? I think i am going to get regular b/c of cost even though i am super paranoid about polyester. I just really hope that it wont bother my baby, is it a common issue? And, do u think its difficult to not confuse inside with outside? I think it has the little whale..i have just gone overboard researching & kept seeing that complaint, i figured maybe being overtired was the issue there? It made me consider getting a color so it wouldn't be a problem. Are colors unbleached too? Is there really a big difference with bleached vs unbleached? I cant believe i am even asking this after my worries about organic vs unbleached with poly net. I just want it to be ok if i don't get organic. That way i can resell or reuse, and i know i wont have another opoortunity to get these. How will i even know if my baby reacts to the poly, for breathability or sensitivity? Is it always obvious? What if the baby just gets that stuffy uncomfortable feeling from the poly but not a rash or something? Will it be ok?

And monkeypants, are u saying the smell is from the diaper? From the poly having stink.issues or just toddlers in general? Do u mind tellibg me your wash routine? Thats another thing i feel confused about, because motherease says no oxy products , but they also seemed to recommend Dreft, fabric softner &only conventional soaps...more confusion...i want to use Charlies soap. It sounds like BacOut is a popular disinfectant, if babies arent sensitive to enzymes. Then maybe using oxy once a week and bleach once a month, ?? Vinegar sounded promising too except maybe not with elastic or yeast??? Or borax? Now i am jamming everything in here, i just want to simplify.


----------



## here we are (Sep 17, 2012)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MamaChel*
> 
> I used the MEOS through 3 kids and then passed them on to another family. We never had any issues with them and they were considered the "workhorse" of our (very limited) diaper stash. I haven't decided what we're using on the new baby yet, but I still have a little time for that. We generally use prefolds and covers for the NB period. I found we get a better fit that way.


The cotton terry right? I love hearing good things about it, makes me less afriad of the silly little poly net. Stink issues? What did u use for it for inserts/doubler for different age/size babies in the few you have? I just wonder if it can be an issue for what fits in there.


----------



## here we are (Sep 17, 2012)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chel*
> 
> I cant imagine what happen to that diaper, but that is not normal or typical.
> They really feel just like terry towels. When you say net, I think of swim diapers with a mesh liner, and that is so not what they are.
> ...


Ok, getting off subject, but instead of starting another thread scattering me all.over-here it goes. You were telling me about maintaining a 24diaper stash right? I am trying ti get a sense of how many per size. I might go for the Sandys system XS, S,L ect. If.so, will 24diapers & 12 liners for each be enough? & 4 covers? Also for XS i got 2dozen prefolds..can those be used with xs airflow? Will using the prefolds mean more leaks on covers? Its so hard when i see some people saying they use 24 a day, i know i cant know for sure& need room for mistakes. I cant really change it later because its a gift, but i can return the larger sizes if the smaller don't work out for some reason.. Will i need more inserts eventually? If i did, might i be better off asking for hemp prefolds or inserts , iread as the child grows they are popular, and also as i go from small to large, will i need less diapers? In Large, will 24 be too many or does it depend on when that is? I kniw they had toddler size too , so i just want ti make room to return if i had too many.,


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

24 diapers would be the least i would recommend for full time cloth for someone with easy access to a washing machine and dryer.
Yes, there can be days when you use a lot, but 24 would be extremely rare. Norm is more like a change every 2-3 hr plus longer at night.
Some babies are more bothered by wet diapers.
Infants usually pee often but not a large amount. You will probably not need inserts for a newborn. As they get older, pee less often but more. You can use newborn prefolds for inserts as your baby grows. I only used inserts for My toddler's overnight diaper.
I strongly say not to buy multi sizes. Often you can skip sizes and you might have a change of heart over a style. Probably won't even need the large size

Since the newborn size last for only a month or two, use this time to try out a few option. Go mostly cheap (prefolds and flats) with a few assorted fitted and such.
For covers get an assortment and make more of a commitment when you buy the next size.

Check return policies! If you get them now, chances are great that you can't return them several months from now! probably won't need a large size for 1-2 more years.


----------



## lightforest (Nov 11, 2005)

Here we are, first, congratulations! Second, take a deep breath! You're going to make a great decision!

It sounds to me like you're psyching yourself out by thinking of the poly content as a "poly net". There is polyester in the non organic motherease diapers, but the material that is exposed is cotton terry. it feels exactly like a bath towel on the inside and the outside. The colored diapers have bleached inner fabric. For a diaper to become so worn that the poly "net" is exposed would take YEARS of INTENSE washing. We're talking about diapers that have been around the block, diapering every butt born over a period of years.

I have unbleached cotton and a couple of dyed ones. One is an XS Sandys, and the rest are one size. Both of my babies were average weight (around 7.5 lbs) at birth but gained very quickly. If I had money to burn, I might buy a full stash of XS Sandys. But probably not. On a similar note, my babies both wore size medium air flow covers almost from birth. The legs gape open a little, which is only a problem if the diaper is not snug enough. While I do love the material the motherease covers are made from, I don't know that it's my favorite cover. Do keep in mind that you can use just about any full-coverage cover over a sandy's or one size diaper. If you're really bothered by synthetics on your baby, you may want to look into wool covers. My opinion is that your choice of cover will affect breathability much more than the nominal amount of polyester in the diaper itself.

These are all truly amazing diapers, but if you are concerned about longevity, I would encourage you to go for the one size simply because the elastic in the Sandys is probably the first thing to go in a diaper. (Of course this depends partially on your wash routine...)

I'm hearing you say that you really don't want synthetic materials against your baby's skin. I don't think you should second guess your gut feeling on this. Just get the organic one size diapers and never look back. You will not regret it! But if you're open to using wool covers, I do suggest this as a natural fiber alternative to the polyurethaine coating on most covers. Disana, Lana, and Ruskovilla are 3 of the most popular brands. Nicki's and Imse Vimse also make wool wraps with velcro closures, which will be less bulky under clothing. If you or someone you know if crafty, you can also knit or crochet amazingly cute shorts or pants that double as diaper covers.

As for the number of diapers that you need - this absolutely depends on how often you wash and how often your baby goes to the bathroom. But the average, assuming you wash every 2 or 3 days, is 24 diapers. If you want to wash every day, then 12 diapers should be enough. If you want to wash less frequently, then you'll need more diapers.

I've heard people recommend everything from 3 to 8 diaper covers for a newborn. Honestly, I'd recommend 4, so long as you're doing a load of laundry every couple of days. It doesn't have to be diaper laundry - you can always throw a cover in with whatever you're washing.

Oh, and about the number of soakers that you'll need - you'll probably only use them at night for the first few months. You can always buy more if you need more. I'd say that 12 (for a stash of 24 diapers) would be more than adequate. I'd personally probably only get 4 or 6.

It sounds like you're in a rush to make a decision so that you can ask to be gifted specific items?? Why not ask for gift certificates instead? You could even ask for a gift certificate from a cloth diaper store that sells Motherease products alongside other items (like newborn sized prefolds and wool covers), so that you can purchase items incrementally as you realize what works best for you?


----------



## Monkey pants (Sep 5, 2010)

Nope. No difference in wear at all. The organic might be a tad softer. Honestly since I've had them so long they all feel the same Except the one bamboo. It's thinner and softer.
Wash routine: warm pre wash no soap, hot wash with one scoop Charlie's followed by an extra rinse. When its summer I hang out side in winter the mostly get the dryer. Sometimes if they are extra smelly they get a dash of bleach in the wash cycle. Sometimes borax if I have it but not very often. I used to use vinegar but got lazy and quit also since I use pocket diapers I wash everything together (wet bag, covers, wipes ) and vinegar can wear out pockets or PUL. I try to remember to hang my covers but sometimes I forget and they end up in dryer. That's it. Since its summer I wash every other day. During the school year I washed about two times a week.

The new Bumgenious 4.0 just smell 'new' and plasticky. It's all polyester and pul. I'm not a fan but they Are easy for toddler usage and going out etc.


----------



## Monkey pants (Sep 5, 2010)

Also for my wool covers I've used a vAriety of wool wash. Right now Imse brand or the Grovia bar. I can't tell a difference between Any brand really. They all do the same thing. I had a Imse wool cover that I LOVED! It was the best cover. It was trim and breathable. The shortie style I just use at night now with my MEOS because it won't fit under clothes.
Hope this helps!!!! Quit stressing out you will be just fine and so will your baby.


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Feb 29, 2004)

I think you are putting too much weight in the "long lastingness" of the Mother-Ease. I know you want it to be economic for more babies, but most well known, well made cotton diapers are.

Many many of my all cotton organic and not organic one size diapers have lasted through 4 babies and are just now toast for the 5th baby. I think some would definitely still be around if we hadn't used Sanitary cycle on our washer with *every* load, and bleach a few times. Even so, it was the snaps and elastic that were damaged by the Sanitary cycle, not the cotton itself.

If you take care of it correctly, cotton lasts a very long time.

HUGS, try not to stress out. I know it's hard to choose and make that final choice. It feels so "final". I found it hard myself, even though I have used cloth for 10+ years now.

ETA: 12 diapers has never been enough for us with a newborn. I would go off my rocker trying to wash and hoping I would have enough cleaned before I run out, as they literally sometimes go through 1 an hour, or every two. Many people say 24 is barely enough to get through the early days with a newborn. The recommendation I have read time and time again, is 36.

My newborn and up stash consists of:

6 GMD og newborn workhorse fitteds

12 GMD og newborn prefolds

2 Imagine bamboo newborn fitteds *don't like these already*

That's 20, but then I have these to get me through newborn, when needed and up to around 5-6 mos. when I will switch to one size, likely :

12 GMD small og workhorse fitteds

12 GMD small og prefolds

1 Mother-Ease small og Sandy w/insert *which fits my 25 pound, 24 mos old, so not sure about it*

I also have:

1 Mother-ease og one size w/insert

6 Tiny Tush og one size fitteds *I have seen these on their facebook page on a 2 week old, 7.5 pound baby, and the fit looks amazing on the newborn setting*

2 Large GMD workhorse fitteds

I have 6 Tiny Tush one size pocket diapers, too, but I have a hard time using fleece and synthetic fabrics on my babies, etc. so I'll have to see what I think of using them this time around.

I'll probably end up getting more of the Tiny Tush os fitteds after I see what I like best this time around.

So even though I only have 20 true newborn sized diapers, I have the smalls which can be used when needed, and the one size diapers, too.

I agree with LightForest. Don't get any of the synthetic fabric diapers. You will just be unhappy about it because your instincts are clearly telling you to stay away from them and mama instincts are always right.


----------



## here we are (Sep 17, 2012)

CutiePatootie, hugs to u 2. I keep wanting to come on here&write since i can't sleep because i am so stressed over this. I wrote the other night but i have phone battery issues& i lost it after writing for an hour(little tedius keyboard).And its so hard to keep up with all the threads. But....my instincts are mixed. Of all my obsessive research, it seems to be dominating that the organic will wear faster







& become misshapen without the durabledurable net. I am due in like 3weeks &i cant figure this out. I was going to go 1/2& 1/2 to start maybe.my instincts are so so worried that my diapers won't last and i will never have the option to get morr because of my financial situation. Then i try to see if my washing routine could affect it too because i want to try Charlies soap&am confused by needing a disinfectant...i need to get it together, i am trying, i just feel so lost. I definetly am putting a LOT of weight on it b/c i feel like i research fir my entire pregnancy& only thrn found motherease & so many "wear like iron" reviews.
How long have u had the small sandys? Is it less absorbant because of age? Why can one person have


----------



## here we are (Sep 17, 2012)

I thought my phone was blacking out again...
Why can one persons diapers wear out & not anothers...there's so many factors, but i fear the risk.
Do u always avoid synthetics in diapers& you've never tried them , even little amounts?
How old is your Mother ease onesi?
I am having so much stress over this, trying to imagine the poly ester layer below the cotton not touching the skin, which seems to be a reason behind it being ok for some people...
I have been thinking about what Light Forest said about wool covers maybe outweighing the polynet for breathability.
And Monkeypants, i am relieved to hear u use Charlies, all by itself a lot? i have more questions . I am just exhausted by all this.


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Feb 29, 2004)

The care of the diapers, the water type(city water means chlorine), if they are washed in too hot water, if they are dried on high or dried on a line. So many things effect how they hold up.

I have used lots of synthetics in our diapering, pockets, microfiber, etc. It just always bugs me.









My sandy's and my meos are both just a couple months old. I bought them specifically to try out on my 24 mos old, to see if I would like them for the new little coming.
The Sandy is bamboo and super absorbent, even more so with the insert. I would not mind having a full stash of them.
The MOES, I just don't love, but that's me.

We use Charlie's Soap and have for years and years. I have never used a disinfectant. The only reason we used bleach a few times is because my dh forgot a whole bag of dirty diapers one time for a couple of weeks, and it was hard to get the mildewy smell out. LOL I was very mad.

Have you thought about bamboo or hemp. Both are grown without pesticides and super long lasting.

I'm so sorry you are having such a hard time with this. I can hear your stress in your words.
I wanted to tell you that no matter what you choose, remember that it's all good. You are already doing a wonderful thing for your baby by cloth diapering.
I know the financial part is hard, but try to not over think it and give yourself any unneeded stress. Let yourself relax and find joy in the planning. Just a short time to go and you will have that little bean in your arms and something will be on his butt no matter what. LOL
It will all be okay. I really really encourage you to just get one sandy and one Meos and try them out. The decision is so much easier when you have them in hand.
Use prefolds or newborn workhorse fitted(cheap, but really good) for the first month and give yourself time to see what you really like before you make the main investment.

Are you comfortable saying were you are located? There are lots of cloth diapering mamas and you could take a look at their diapers, if you can connect. Maybe ask in "finding your tribe" section of the board to find some other moms local to you. Or find a store that carries cloth diapers?

Can you plug your phone in while you are posting so the battery doesn't shut down on you? That must be so frustrating.


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Feb 29, 2004)

Another thing to think about...I just put the mother-ease one size on my dd, who is only 24-25 pounds, pretty skinny at 24 mos and 33 inches, and its snug and on the very last snaps. I can't imagine it fitting on a chubby baby to the pounds they say.


----------



## MamaChel (Mar 28, 2003)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *here we are*
> 
> The cotton terry right? I love hearing good things about it, makes me less afriad of the silly little poly net. Stink issues? What did u use for it for inserts/doubler for different age/size babies in the few you have? I just wonder if it can be an issue for what fits in there.


It was the cotton terry and honestly we mainly used the inserts that came with them. I had a few hemp doublers we used at night with a wool cover. No stink issues I could remember. We didn't start using them until the babies were a little older (6-8 mos maybe?) and my kids all PT right around 2. I think we had 12 and at one point I had 3 in diapers (that didn't last long thankfully!).


----------



## Ola_ (Sep 5, 2008)

I think the fit of the MEOS must depend on the baby's build. DD is a little over 2 years, weighs around 36 lbs and is fairly tall for her age. She still wears her MEOS just fine snapped on the last and second last snap (i.e. the last setting so there are no exposed snaps against her skin). They are not tight or anything. I'll have to try and snap a picture if I remember...

FWIW I wash them with cold rinse followed by a hot wash, then dry on hot (towel setting). I have only used bleach once when DD kept getting a weird rash (still not sure why) but we do have city water. Got the diapers used, still going strong after over 2 years at our house. No thin spots, no elastic issues.


----------



## here we are (Sep 17, 2012)

Ok, I am in trouble, I can't decide. My plans have changed over&over, I can't get a gift certificate, the person buying is driving me crazy..who knows if i will even have a choice between the fabrics now due to cost. Every day i am waiting to get them bought. Part of it is i can't decide but it's also i keep getting criticized & feel bad&unable to go forward...If anyone has any last minute help...I am going with Onesize from birth. I can "beg" for organic or maybe 1/2 & 1/2, but i fear the organics not lasting..how can i know?! Why do only some people say they get misshapen? I can't control all those influences, i guess i will use the dryer if i only have 24. Is it right to think it's a risk to get the organics without the proven durability? Help me.

Monkeypants, how can there be no difference even if you got them used. You say they are softer, the organic. Do the others need the bleach more but since u do them all together , its hard to tell the difference? Now i cant remember how long they were used before u got them &how long you used them. Its like you are my "base model", but no pressure to you. I just did crazy research & it seems they wont hold up







.

LightForest says go organic&never look back....i am afraid! I am afriad they will get all loosened up or wonky shaped...would there be a solution to that?

Why cant polyester just breathe!! Some of you said it does..i want it to be true. I am so behind i cant even wait for a sample.now.

I can maybe get buy 12, get 1 free x2& go 1/2&1/2 on fabrics? & a 4pack of covers..or I can do a Complete Package of unbleached that comes with liners which I will swap for organic but I wont need the liners until later,right? Someone said 12 was too many but msybe its ok later. I like to think of.it protecting from the polyester. And before that time, if i don't end up with liners, infant prefolds will do???

I am a mess. Any one trying to help me is brave







What to do ladies?


----------



## here we are (Sep 17, 2012)

Tell me why you love your cotton terrys, tell me how it doesn't seem to affect skin reddness, breathability.....or tell me the truth&that it stinks to wash.

How can i not fear organic wearing faster, even the company says so....

What can go wrong either way?








Or maybe i shouldn't ask. In the morning maybe i will flip a coin or just go 1/2& 1/2, hoping for the best. Hope baby doesn't react to the poly, but how likely is that? Maybe i am psyching myself out about the poly net.

Will baby feel a difference??????


----------



## Monkey pants (Sep 5, 2010)

1. Calm your self woman.
2. I've used my diapers for 2.5 years now. They all look great. I will try to post a photo later. I have colors, organic, bamboo. They are all made exactly the same.
3. Some were gently used. No idea how 'gently' used they were and I cannot tell them apart from te ones I bought.
4 I've never ever heard anyone say they meos have fallen appart after be child. I have a girlfriend who used them on 3 kids.
5. I've never ( until you) heard of this poly net thing.
6. I've used flats, prefolds, washcloths, hemp, flip inserts & cotton boosters when baby got bigger as doublers. You just need something to absorb pee.
7. I'm not sure why you think organic wears out faster?
8. Just do why you can. If $$ is tight go with prefolds. That's what I do in the early days. You can get one dozen prefolds for the cost of 1-3 regular/fitted diapers. Then there is no poly worry, easy care, those for sure won't wear out a d they can be used for a jillion other things and stuffers boosters etc.
9. Calm yourself!!


----------



## here we are (Sep 17, 2012)

Monkey pants,
1. I am trying to calm.
2. Photos would be great, wish i could see in person. Will you blow thru the organic vs cotton terry for me, seeing what you think of airflow getting thru?
3. Which ones did u buy? Vs used ones
4. Which fabric did your girlfriend use for 3 kids? The only one i read doing that is the tried&true cotton terry, maybe its the most popular 4 a reason.
5. That's b/c I have a really intense relationship with synthetics...I guess you just thought it doesnt make a difference for breathablity/washing or did u think about durability?
6. Ok, like when will that start, 3 /4 months? Get some hemp doublers & count on my prefolds? At least for a while, up to 1yr?
7. I read about it in all the forums, people choosing between them, lots said that, wish i could ask everyone. That's why youre my ace. And motherease told me they guarantee the terry to last all the way thru but not organic, saying it loses shape, it doesnt have same repuation..
Another mom said even if it wore out a bit, its still useable...I cant believe you wouldnt notice a difference, i need proof& encouragement. I can only compare to my undies that have spandex vs not, they get "baggy", yaknow?
8. I have prefolds for back up but i want ease of use. Maybe 1/2& 1/2 is my best bet for MEOS..What about the poly worry? You made it sound luke it was no biggie , thrn others make me feel dread to it(besides my breathability worry). Like if you take off the diaper, you cant tell by the childs skin the affect that the fabric had, retaining "heat" or clamminess?
9. Thanks 4 the reminder, i am so nervous.

I feel so much better responding that way even if i feel super anal


----------



## Monkey pants (Sep 5, 2010)

[/URL]


----------



## Monkey pants (Sep 5, 2010)




----------



## Monkey pants (Sep 5, 2010)




----------



## Monkey pants (Sep 5, 2010)




----------



## Monkey pants (Sep 5, 2010)

The first two pics are organic terry the next two are the colored terry. The last one is a flat folded into it that I use for night time diapering my 2.5 year old. This would be way too much diaper for an infant. The only difference is organic has a natural color, a bit more loose on the inside and is softer. The colored one is bleached white cotton on the inside. Oh the colored one is a bit faded from sun and or bleach. . The organic one may have been one I dried on the line and so it's a bit more wrinkly. As far as performance goes they do the exact same thing. Can't tell any difference what so ever. I could not honestly tell you which ones I bought new compared to the ones I got gently used at this point. Unless you are washing these on a rock in the stream with straight bleach every other day they will not fall apart with regular use and Washing in one child's diapering span of 2-3 years. There is no elastic in the leg band that you have to replace. No crazy amount of polyester like a pocket to get funky. As far as a clammy butt, it's a diaper. They will get clammy from time to time. I can say they don't get as clammy as my BumGenious or disposable(super clam).
Your baby just wants a boobie, to be held, loved, and comfy things on (or not). Any diaper will do pretty much as long as it does its job of absorbing wetness. Any other stress you have is a waste of energy at this point. Get what you can now to be ready or not and get sposies for the first few weeks.
Meos resell super easy if you hate them, so it's not a giant loss. Be nice to yourself. Breathe. At the be of the day It's just a poo and pee catcher and all the info in the world is way to mind boggling and overwhelming. You dont have to cloth diaper to be a loving wonderful parent. My kid gets sposies if he's sick, at grandparents and traveling. Granddaddy watches max when we go to wk. I took cloth over there but he just likes using disposables. Whatever! I have free child care my kid is safe & happy and that's all that matters at the end of the day.
Breathe. Stay calm. It's all going to be OK. Hth.


----------



## rainbownurse (Dec 19, 2012)

Just my opinion, but prefolds are pretty easy to use. And you can use a cover or not, and if you choose to use covers, diapers.com has ones for cheap and kawaii baby diapers also have cheap ones. I plan on "pre-loading" my prefolds and covers that way you just grab a new one.

If the polyester in the cotton terry is really bothering you, just don't use them. Use the organic, and think of it like this-they'll be waaay more durable than disposables!


----------



## RunningMama (Feb 28, 2005)

We are not in diapers anymore, but we used MEOS- the regular ole white cotton ones- and they lasted thru all three of my boys. When I bought them, in 2000, they did not have all the options they have not (bamboo, organic, colors...) they just had bleached and unbleached. I had to replace a few over the years, but for the most part, the plain ole white terry diapers lasted for all three boys, my last child potty learned in January of this year. The only difference between the diapers from 2000 and the ones we bought from 2008 on was the size. I felt that the earlier ones were just slightly smaller than the newer ones. They last. They do not fall apart. They breathe. We used all kinds of different wool covers over as well. I stayed away from the stay dry liners, and just used the snap in liners with them.

HTH!


----------



## RunningMama (Feb 28, 2005)

Oh, and FWIW, your baby may not even fit into the MEOS right away. They are very bulky on a NB. My opinion....get the small GMD prefolds and a few covers. They work best for a NB. Easy, 100% cotton, wash super fast and fit almost all NB's. Then wait a while and get one or two MEOS and see if you even like them! Or stick with the prefolds!


----------

